# California hybrid insurance deadline - 1 July 2015



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Just for your information - info copied from a previous post.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Where's the information??


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

I am so confused about this. We have heard that several insurance companies have products under development for California TNC drivers. But we are now down to less than 7 weeks before the above mentioned deadline and the only carrier to step forward that I know of is Metromile, and that is only in partnership with Uber. Can someone tell me how this deadline for 70,000+ California registered TNC drivers will be met? I saw the prediction about Farmers at the end of the month, I wonder how many others will step up?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Likely they will announce their products on the deadline date.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't see any info ? Is it posted somewhere else?


----------

